# Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo - Free Shipping



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo

http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/

Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Greatest Price Yet - 998 Sale*

These units are moving fast, let me know if you have any questions on the 998HD! PM or call 8669030852 Ext 706

Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo

http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/

*Great Unit! External GPS!*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Lower Price*

*Lower Price: $1148.00*

We are working hard to ensure you guys are getting the best possible deals, please let us know how we can better help you and what items you are looking for. Thanks for all of the support and PM's and keep it coming!
Dont forget fathers day is coming up so make sure to tell everyone what you want or just by it here yourself, YOU DESERVE IT!!

Thanks
James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Father's Day Ideas*

*!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!*

Tell the wife you deserve something from Universal Mania, unless you didnt get her
anything for Mother's Day, then you may have to just treat yourself! Hey we know you deserve it!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options.

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sale Still Going Strong - Dont Miss Out*

*We have very Aggressive pricing on the site right now and of course if I can work you additional deals it will happen!*

I hope everyone had a great Father's Day! Well the boss is still out of town for 2 more days so call me, PM, or email and lets get some deals done. We really appreciate all of your support and kind words. Please keep letting us know how we can better serve you!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*This Deal Is Still Alive!!*

*Thanks for all of the support!*

Continue to let us know what you need as we are constantly working to get new inventory at better prices to pass along to our customers

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*4th of July*

The 4th of July is coming and I am sure many of you will be heading out on the water so make sure we are getting you what you need! Continue to PM, email, and call as we are fighting to find inventory at lower prices we can ensure you benefit from. Thanks again for all of your support!

Remember be safe and enjoy the fact that we still live in the greatest country in the world!!!!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Still A Great Deal*

*Still A Great Deal*

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can.

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Still Avaliable*

Great unit at a great price - the right transducer and external GPS

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Value*

*!!!!Independence Day!!!! *
Lets remember to celebrate the greatest country in the world this weekend!

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

Itâ€™s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Posting New Great Deals Daily*

*Posting New Great Deals Daily
*

Give us a call and let us see if we can save you money on the items you are looking for. We have lots of great deals going right now as always and will work to get you the best possible price we can! Just let me know what you need â€" what items you canâ€™t find â€" what you need to complete your set up and we will do our best to get you the price and answers you need!

Stay cool out there guys as it is really heating up â€" be safe and enjoy the summer!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*998 Sale*

We still currently have stock on the 998 but this will not last for long - Please do not miss out on this deal!

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback â€"

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> We have a sale on the Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/
> 
> Shipping is Free and there are No taxes.


----------

